# Fan Control Bug



## the death (Oct 2, 2004)

Hey w1zzard, my reported bug where the fan gets reset to 0% happened again, this time for a prolonged period, thank god i noticed the awfully high temperatures before i went to play call of duty


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 3, 2004)

found a way to reproduce it?


----------



## acrowley23 (Oct 3, 2004)

i also must report a bug with AtiTool FanControl..with all versions!
My X800proVivo is running with XT500_500 Bios...and has the faster XT 500_500 FanSpeeds at default..
Every Time when i reset the Fan Speeds i get the old lower Speeds of the Pro Bios back??!!...first i thought its because the old entrys from Pro Bios...but now i've a fresh Windows Installation with only the XT500_500 Bios was working from startup! Now in my fresh Sys never was the Pro Card (pro Bios) working??!!!

Where come from these old pro FanSpeeds ?? Normally the XT Bios has override 100% the old Pro Bios Speeds or not?

And when i disable override Fan Speeds ,then after a reboot the XT Speeds are back...but reset gives me not the XT Speeds back...


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 3, 2004)

the problem is i dont know yet where to find the fan speeds in the bios .. so i'm using a hardcoded set .. will look into this


----------



## acrowley23 (Oct 4, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> the problem is i dont know yet where to find the fan speeds in the bios .. so i'm using a hardcoded set .. will look into this




dont understand exactly what you mean    .. 
Ok ..the values are not from the the Bios himself cause you've Probs to read the Speeds diretctly from Bios..but where does AtiTool get these old values ?  confusing fo me...  hardcoded set?...thought the FanSpeeds are only stored in the Bios?

So it's not only my Prob..? 
Someone here who  have this too ? 
Thanx


----------



## zer0kewl (Oct 4, 2004)

Hey the death are you using s3 standbey state
if so i known thats causing it.

i check l8r over few minuts if it happends after my pc wakes up from standbey
if happends again its that its causing i think
if had it also once
my gpu got 80c

but it happend a litle diferent
it flashed from 0% to 80%

i dunno but my temp was 80c so i think my fan was actualy 0% 

EDIT: last day if buyit a raid0 card
and my windows is on it.
and my raid0 card does't support s3 standbey state so it just turned off so i can't try to get in s3 standbey to wake computer up back in windows to look if my fan is 0%

i'm really sorry.


----------



## the death (Oct 5, 2004)

i have not found a sure fire way to reproduct it.. all i know is it keeps happening after reboots. Its really making me nervous that one day ill open up a game when the fans not spinning and boom, i have a $500 paperweight.

I'll keep searching for a way, and no I do not use standby.


----------



## Frankalexandre (Sep 8, 2006)

I just bought a X850pro and installed it for one week. Yesterday i installed the lastest beta of ati tool to do some overclock. Everything was fine at 540/590 and temps at 70c full load. After that i have tried to use the override fan control on Ati tool to see if my temp drop but my temperature almost imediately changed to 80/90c idle. GOD!!!! Thanks my card doesnt get damaged!!! I've unselected the fan override function and everything is fine again.


----------



## Konky (Sep 11, 2006)

I described th eproblem in the beta test forum.
This is a conflict with atitool and the ati "hotkey poller" service.
There seems to be a chance that this even happens when atitool kills the processes before startup.

If anyone wants to go really sure: whenever you install a new CC version, disable the hotkey poller service, reboot and then use atitool as usual


----------

